# Mencoder/Mplayer



## M-itch (Oct 14, 2011)

It has been a while since Mplayer/Mencoder port from SVN source. 6 Months to be exact. Is there a way to do manual update? Because the current version got a few hiccups. And the newer version hasn't got them.

I already created the bz2 file, but i don't know how go further than that. (if i did this one right)

There is the file if you want to check if it is correct: https://sites.google.com/site/mitchhubers/home/mplayer-1.0rc20111014.tar.bz2

Thanks anyways,

Mitch


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2011)

Try contacting the port's maintainer. See if he's willing to update the port.


----------



## M-itch (Oct 19, 2011)

I did email him about 3 months ago. But he said he was gonna roll out a new version some time next month. But i am still waiting. So i wanted to know how to do it myself. So that i can have a newer version of Mencoder/Mplayer.

Anyways, thanks for trying to help.


----------

